

US needs to create a 50 to 100-year blueprint. - happyfeet
http://in.finance.yahoo.com/news/US-needs-blue-print-like-pti-2528750194.html

======
happyfeet
Makes lot of sense for any country to do it. Read an interesting article about
Norway in Reader's Digest few months back, about the planning & sacrifices
made by a generation of Norwegians to secure the future of the country's
wealth.

